# Hilton-Bruder angeklagt



## Tokko (7 März 2008)

*Hilton-Bruder angeklagt*

By Gina Serpe
07/3/2008 10:28 
Verhaftungen und Anklagen scheinen heutzutage bei den Hiltons an der Tagesordnung zu sein.
Die Staatsanwaltschaft in Los Angeles reichte am Donnerstag eine offizielle Klageschrift gegen den 18-jährigen Barron Hilton ein. Der muss sich nun aufgrund seiner Verhaftung in Malibu im vergangenen Monat gleich wegen vier Delikten vor Gericht verantworten: Trunkenheit am Steuer, Fahren mit einem Alkoholspiegel von über 0,8 Promille, illegaler Gebrauch eines Führerscheins und Fahren ohne gültigen Führerschein.
Erstaunlicherweise wurde ihm keine schwerere Straftat angelastet. Zum Zeitpunkt seiner Verhaftung war er nämlich im Besitz eines gefälschten kalifornischen Führerschein, weshalb das Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department seine Kaution sogar von $5.000 auf $20.000 erhöhte.
Der drittjüngste von Kathy und Rick Hiltons vier Sprösslingen wurde am 12. Februar kurz nach 8 Uhr verhaftet, nachdem er von einem Polizeibeamten auf dem Pacific Coast Highway angehalten wurde. Laut Polizeibericht wurde in seinem Blut ein zweimal höherer Alkoholgehalt als erlaubt festgestellt. Außerdem sei er im Besitz eines gefälschten Ausweises gewesen.
Eine unbekannte Frau war zum Zeitpunkt seiner Verhaftung in seiner Begleitung. Sie saß angeblich am Steuer seines Mercedes E350, als der Wagen einen LKW rammte und weiterfuhr. Offenbar hatten die beiden in der Zeit zwischen der Verhaftung und dem Crash die Sitzplätze getauscht, denn als sie von der Polizei aufgehalten wurden, saß Hilton am Steuer.
Nachdem er neun Stunden in Polizeigewahrsam verbrachte, mussten seine Freunde für seine Kaution aufkommen, weil seine Familie sich weigerte, die Summe zu bezahlen.
Seine Verhandlung soll am 14. April stattfinden.




Quelle:
.www.eonline.com


----------



## krawutz (9 März 2008)

Ich werde das Gefühl nicht los, dass diese Familie ein Heer von Richtern, Psychologen und Müllkutschern viele Jahre und ohne Ergebnis beschäftigen könnte.


----------

